# cde wont build



## nedry (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello I have just tried to compile x11/cde but get the following error message: 

```
root@bsd-build:/usr/ports/x11/cde # make install clean
===>  cde-2.3.0_3 is marked as broken: Fails to build: ld: error:
../../../exports/lib/libDtHelp.so: undefined reference to
jpeg_CreateDecompress.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/cde
root@bsd-build:/usr/ports/x11/cde # exit
exit
```


----------



## bjs (Nov 23, 2019)

nedry said:


> ===> cde-2.3.0_3 is marked as broken: Fails to build: ld: error:
> ../../../exports/lib/libDtHelp.so: undefined reference to
> jpeg_CreateDecompress.



Pretty self explanatory, I think... The package servers couldn't build it and has marked it as a broken port... You might want to go to the website, and see if there is any useful information there... If not, file a bug report and/or try to contact the maintainer and see if they can help you out...


----------



## tedbell (Nov 23, 2019)

Meanwhile check out this nearly perfect substitute:








						GitHub - NsCDE/NsCDE: Modern and functional CDE desktop based on FVWM
					

Modern and functional CDE desktop based on FVWM. Contribute to NsCDE/NsCDE development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

